# Boy is my wife Mad at me!



## pgk (Jul 30, 2011)

Yesterday I replaced some steering components in my electric buggy and went up one tooth on my pinion, I was working on my car in our kitchen and wanted to test out the front end alignment so I set my buggy down on our kitchen floor and proceeded to make my adjustments. Just has I was getting done and happy with the alignment my son and his huge Ass dog came home and the buggy was now in our family room with white carpet. The dog has ran after my buggy on a few occations and he thinks it's a play toy. "Come to think of it so do I" Well when I saw the dog make a bee line towards the car, not thinking I floored the throttle to make my get away. The buggy proceeded to lay down four huge black marks in the carpet for about two feet then it pulled the front end off the ground hit a small coffee table knocking over a glass flower arrangement of my wifes
Note to self: 1/8th scale Buggy, 1400kv, 6 Cell Thunder Power battery don't mix in the house. Laugh away.... Have a good weekend everyone....

Pete


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

nice, no happy time for you at night...lol


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

sounds like u want b doin anything with the wife for bout a week, and she probably speakin to you for the weekend. THANKS FOR THE IDEA! n-joy the weekend of happy time. im gone to put the 6s in my 4wd!!!:devil::jest:


----------



## scott21 (Dec 20, 2009)

*no nooky*

you should laugh when she says your shut off ,she dont know where your getting in from lol


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

who paid for the house and stuff in it ??? lol


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Time to get a man cave! Make that suggestion when shes not mad.


----------



## Dirby1 (Aug 12, 2011)

just think if that was a 1/5 scale Baja?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Its easier to ask for forgiveness than it is permission but in your case it might just be easier to go away for awhile


----------

